
How a Trump Administration Could Terrorize Silicon Valley - grej
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/11/how-a-trump-administration-could-terrorize-silicon-valley
======
japanese_donald
Haven't there been enough click-baity, hyperbolic articles about Trump on HN?

Amazon deserves to get broken up. Jeff Bezos is abusing Amazon's position as a
monopoly. Sellers regularly get banned without any reason given (and support
is an automated response). Workers are subjected to deplorable conditions,
long hours, and easily fired.

